# Right time to switch???



## born36 (Jun 28, 2011)

Hello 

My 7 month old puppy got horrible diarrhea this week. He currently is on Arden grange and I had ordered Orjen puppy food before the diarrhea started so haven't been able to start to him on it. As soon as the diarrhea started I took him off his kibble and started to feed him boiled chicken rice and sweet potato for a day and this worked a charm and poo when nice a firm. I then start to phase in the Arden Grange again but he got horrible diarrhea again. So he is back on the chicken rice sweet potato and this time for two days I don't think the 1 day settled his stomach. So here are where the questions start. Do you think the direaha came back d because I went back to the Arden Grange too soon? Or is it the Arden Grange that is causing it?? I don't know. Should I phase him back onto Arden Grange after the two days or since I have the Orjen Puppy food should I phase that straight in and leave the Arden Grange???


----------



## cooperman (Oct 26, 2010)

Kenzie has a delicate tummy too, I am not familiar with the first food you mention but we had her on Orijen too, it turns out it is too rich for her, too high in protein, we were advised to put her on an adult food that is lower in protein. We now have both our V,s on Csj so far so good. She is almost 9 months Cooper is 18 months.


----------



## born36 (Jun 28, 2011)

Thanks for your reply cooperman. I don't know if Mac has a delicate tummy or if he just picked up a bug? He has been on Arden Grange since we got him so either something in it doesn't agree with him all the sudden or it is a bug or something he has eaten while out on walks. I hope Orijen isn't too rich for him!! Or I will be back to square one and need to then find another food. Eck!

FYI Arden Grange is an English dog food brand.

Any input from others would be good. Should I switch Mac onto his new food by phasing in from the sweet potato and chicken or bring him back onto the Arden Grange and then onto Orijen????


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Our dog had A tough time on Orjen's high protein content. Going to a limited ingredients diet kibble solved it.

Some say going Raw fixes allergic reactions but I don't do Raw because of too much risk of cross contamination (floors, skin and just about everything the dog touches after eating) gone LID instead. 
Another fun option is to cook. Meat + barley + some veggies sounds sensible. There are many other options including well cooked rice, sloppy joes come to mind.


----------

